
Ask HN: Do you think new Chrome colors sucks on Mac Dark-Mode? - html5web
After todays update Version 73.0.3683.86 Chrome browser colors changed like it&#x27;s in incognito mode. Any options to use a theme that feels like previous versions?
======
brettalton
I agree. The differentiation between open and hidden tab is appalling. I can't
tell which tab I'm on!

